# DCWC June 12th Shoot



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Schedule says 14 Field/14 Hunter; however, the course is still set with 28 Hunter from the SE Sectionals. That is unless Jarlicker has felt a lot better this week and done some work at the club.
> 
> Either way, we'll be having a shoot this weekend and as usual, the ice cream will be free. :tongue:
> 
> Come on out and join us - who knows there might even be a guest archer who many have not seen on an archery range in nearly a year. :zip:


Hate I'm gonna miss it. It's my last day working at job #2.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Hate I'm gonna miss it. It's my last day working at job #2.


:blah::blah: No ice cream for YOU!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> :blah::blah: No ice cream for YOU!


Nice Sienfeld reference.:thumb:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Nice Sienfeld reference.:thumb:


:beer: BTW: Shot at home yesterday a 259 & 266 for a 525 total - LoneEagle still got me by 1 point with her 526 on Sat. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> :beer: BTW: Shot at home yesterday a 259 & 266 for a 525 total - LoneEagle still got me by 1 point with her 526 on Sat. :wink:


Good Shootin!!!

Cindy's gonna be hard to hold if she get the back tension thing working and gets rid of that wrist rocket.:nod:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm at 50/50 at best. Most likely I will be missing this as well...you guys try not to have too much fun without me...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Good Shootin!!!
> 
> Cindy's gonna be hard to hold if she get the back tension thing working and gets rid of that wrist rocket.:nod:


Yea, I've already sent her a PM asking her not to forget us "little folks".



psargeant said:


> I'm at 50/50 at best. Most likely I will be missing this as well...you guys try not to have too much fun without me...


Some time next week, the 3 of us need to get together on Hillbilly travel arrangements and determine how many coolers your vehicle will hold.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, I've already sent her a PM asking her not to forget us "little folks".
> 
> 
> 
> Some time next week, the 3 of us need to get together on Hillbilly travel arrangements and determine how many coolers your vehicle will hold.


It'll fit lots...I've got room for the 3 of us, going this week or next to get a cover installed on my bed so our stuff can stay dry. We should be good to go, even if we add silver dollar into the ride. It will get tight in the back seat from DC to Cumberland after we pick up hornet, but we'll be good to go...

I'll take some measurements on the cooler thing...

Plan on bringing soft cases if you have them, that will save space for :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> It'll fit lots...I've got room for the 3 of us, going this week or next to get a cover installed on my bed so our stuff can stay dry. We should be good to go, even if we add silver dollar into the ride. It will get tight in the back seat from DC to Cumberland after we pick up hornet, but we'll be good to go...
> 
> I'll take some measurements on the cooler thing...
> 
> Plan on bringing soft cases if you have them, that will save space for :darkbeer:


10-4 will mention that to SD on Thu.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> It'll fit lots...I've got room for the 3 of us, going this week or next to get a cover installed on my bed so our stuff can stay dry. We should be good to go, even if we add silver dollar into the ride. It will get tight in the back seat from DC to Cumberland after we pick up hornet, but we'll be good to go...
> 
> I'll take some measurements on the cooler thing...
> 
> Plan on bringing soft cases if you have them, that will save space for :darkbeer:


If need be with folks adding in, I can drive as well. The Grand Prix won't hurt me too bad on gas and has a decent amount of room in it. 

If I can find it all.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> If need be with folks adding in, I can drive as well. The Grand Prix won't hurt me too bad on gas and has a decent amount of room in it.
> 
> If I can find it all.


I think we're still good. We'll figure it all out one way or another...

We on for leaving Thursday morning?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> If need be with folks adding in, I can drive as well. The Grand Prix won't hurt me too bad on gas and has a decent amount of room in it.
> 
> If I can find it all.


Hopefully, I will be able to get an answer from Jarlicker tomorrow. No_X_Eddie had planned (back in Jan.) to go, but in the light of recent health issues, I kinda doubt it now.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hopefully, I will be able to get an answer from Jarlicker tomorrow. No_X_Eddie had planned (back in Jan.) to go, but in the light of recent health issues, I kinda doubt it now.


Eagle has said she is out, but I keep working on her to change her mind...

Worst case, we can always roll in the "swagger wagon". We'll have to tie some stuff to the roof, but I can get 7 in it...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Eagle has said she is out, but I keep working on her to change her mind...
> 
> Worst case, we can always roll in the "swagger wagon". We'll have to tie some stuff to the roof, but I can get 7 in it...


Just talked with Eddie - he said he would let me know in a couple of days. Hope he can make it, but I seriously doubt it. I'll see what I can do about Eagle this weekend, if she comes to DCWC.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

this is a DCWC thread.. 

your all a bunch of woosies...( 'cept Prag ! ) hheheheeeee.. 

come get 'cha some !!

:wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> this is a DCWC thread..
> 
> your all a bunch of woosies...( 'cept Prag ! ) hheheheeeee..
> 
> ...


I'll be your Huckleberry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> I'll be your Huckleberry.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




```

```
_good_, then hucklberry me some arrows...:tongue:;;;; i have a special arrival for you this weekend,... now i just need to find a " runner" since you are toooo skertd to shoot DCWC on the 12th !!.. 

anyone shooting on sunday as well??... 2 days at DCWC, or Moo-Tel, or Stick and Wheel ???... wher'd all the archers go ???????? ...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Good Shootin!!!
> 
> Cindy's gonna be hard to hold if she get the back tension thing working and gets rid of that wrist rocket.:nod:


My wrist rocket seems to be serving me well. The back tension is going to take some practice:nod:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just talked with Eddie - he said he would let me know in a couple of days. Hope he can make it, but I seriously doubt it. I'll see what I can do about Eagle this weekend, if she comes to DCWC.


I'll be at DCWC. Y'all are making it so hard not to go to The "Hill":tongue:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> I'll be at DCWC. Y'all are making it so hard not to go to The "Hill":tongue:




```

```
brave-young-soul.... heheheheee... get 'cher beat down before the Hill...it will be less painfull this way ....lOLOLOL....:tongue:

this will be a pre-cursor for the crispie bet.... :wink:... to see how many points you need to spot me. !!!..


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Nothing wrong with a wrist rocket. 

That's what won Vegas this year. :wink:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Luke and I will be at DCWC. Not sure about Joe though.


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't think I can make it Saturday...work is getting n the way...may be able to shoot on Sunday though

I weed wacked the animal range on Monday if anyone is interested in doing that...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> this is a DCWC thread..
> 
> your all a bunch of woosies...( 'cept Prag ! ) hheheheeeee..
> 
> ...


You tell em SP!



south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> _good_, then hucklberry me some arrows...:tongue:;;;; i have a special arrival for you this weekend,... now i just need to find a " runner" since you are toooo skertd to shoot DCWC on the 12th !!..
> ...


Spoon shows up at the Extravaganza - shoots lights out - leaves owing ME money - now won't come back - dang chewie. 



LoneEagle0607 said:


> I'll be at DCWC. Y'all are making it so hard not to go to The "Hill":tongue:


I knew I could count on you. Just be prepared for "Hillbilly pressure" all day.



pops1 said:


> Luke and I will be at DCWC. Not sure about Joe though.


That's right Pops - be the Pied Piper of that western NC bunch (at least it's western compared to where I live). 



silverdollar77 said:


> I don't think I can make it Saturday...work is getting n the way...may be able to shoot on Sunday though
> 
> I weed wacked the animal range on Monday if anyone is interested in doing that...


The "mark" of a good executive is the ability to "delegate". :wink: I understand buddy, will you be able to shoot this afternoon/evening. If so, how about Gabriel? 

Since you've done all that work on the animal range, I'll see if I can get there in time to replace any targets that need it. We got those that were used at the SE Sectional and "need a home".


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> _good_, then hucklberry me some arrows...:tongue:;;;; i have a special arrival for you this weekend,... now i just need to find a " runner" since you are toooo skertd to shoot DCWC on the 12th !!..
> ...


You gonna be in town this weekend...???

I'll host you around S+W on Sunday I think (need to check with the boss first), If I ever get over this bug that is...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey joe...I see you lurking...glad to see you're still alive...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You gonna be in town this weekend...???
> 
> I'll host you around S+W on Sunday I think (need to check with the boss first), If I ever get over this bug that is...


Told you folks in an earlier post that there would be a long lost archer at DCWC this Sat.

Sarge - don't tease! If you can make it happen, I will come to S+W on Sunday as well.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Told you folks in an earlier post that there would be a long lost archer at DCWC this Sat.
> 
> Sarge - don't tease! If you can make it happen, I will come to S+W on Sunday as well.


I'll check with the boss, but I don't see why not...but then if I understood women (and mine in particular) I wouldn't have to check with the boss...

We can then head back to casa de'sarge for a little cookout maybe...???

I'll give you a ringy dingy later on today...


----------



## silverdollar77 (Apr 16, 2010)

pragmatic_lee said:


> The "mark" of a good executive is the ability to "delegate". :wink: I understand buddy, will you be able to shoot this afternoon/evening. If so, how about Gabriel?
> 
> Since you've done all that work on the animal range, I'll see if I can get there in time to replace any targets that need it. We got those that were used at the SE Sectional and "need a home".


yeah, I am good at delegating, but I also know when I need to pull the plow, so to speak...

Gabriel and I were out there Sunday morning and shot the back half...it was real hot and humid...Gabriel had fun...at the end I asked him if he was enjoying himself...in typical teen fashion he said "I wouldn't be out here if I wasn't"...derrr

I plan on being out there tonite..see ya


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> _good_, then hucklberry me some arrows...:tongue:;;;; i have a special arrival for you this weekend,... now i just need to find a " runner" since you are toooo skertd to shoot DCWC on the 12th !!..
> ...


If your headed south after you leave on Sunday, you could probably just drop them off at the house.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Spoon shows up at the Extravaganza - shoots lights out - leaves owing ME money - now won't come back - dang chewie.


That hurts buddy, that hurts.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You gonna be in town this weekend...???
> 
> I'll host you around S+W on Sunday I think (need to check with the boss first), If I ever get over this bug that is...


You're sick now??? Hope it's not strep throat

You coming to the Moo-tel today?


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> I'll check with the boss, but I don't see why not...but then if I understood women (and mine in particular) I wouldn't have to check with the boss...
> 
> We can then head back to casa de'sarge for a little cookout maybe...???
> 
> I'll give you a ringy dingy later on today...


Women hard to understand???? Don't see what the problem is we're just normal fun people too:shhh::behindsof


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> You're sick now??? Hope it's not strep throat
> 
> You coming to the Moo-tel today?


If the creek don't rise...

I had to call in sick Tuesday...I've only done that like 4 times in 13 years here...some kind of stomach virusukey:

Feeling mostly better now...

Hoping for a new PB today...but I probably missed my window of opportunity...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> If the creek don't rise...
> 
> I had to call in sick Tuesday...I've only done that like 4 times in 13 years here...some kind of stomach virusukey:
> 
> ...


You never know,might still get that PB. I got mine while sick Sorry to hear you've been sick. That's always a drag. See ya this evening.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> If your headed south after you leave on Sunday, you could probably just drop them off at the house.


South Paaw won't be headed south - poor guy is stuck in VA for a while.



Spoon13 said:


> That hurts buddy, that hurts.


Well, I hope you can tell how really worried I am about it. :wink: If you'd held off a couple more days, I'd probably forgot it. :tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> You never know,might still get that PB. I got mine while sick Sorry to hear you've been sick. That's always a drag. See ya this evening.


Well most of my other PBs are when I was sick too (wonder why that is :set1_thinking...I think my window of opportunity has closed there though...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, I hope you can tell how really worried I am about it. :wink: If you'd held off a couple more days, I'd probably forgot it. :tongue:


I'm still holding out. There's plenty of time left for you to forget it again.:chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I'm still holding out. There's plenty of time left for you to forget it again.:chortle:


Heck NO, I got the email - wait did you send an email or a PM?  :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Heck NO, I got the email - wait did you send an email or a PM?  :wink:


:zip:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Told you folks in an earlier post that there would be a long lost archer at DCWC this Sat.
> 
> Sarge - don't tease! If you can make it happen, I will come to S+W on Sunday as well.





psargeant said:


> I'll check with the boss, but I don't see why not...but then if I understood women (and mine in particular) I wouldn't have to check with the boss...
> 
> We can then head back to casa de'sarge for a little cookout maybe...???
> 
> I'll give you a ringy dingy later on today...


We're good to go for a Stick and Wheel match up on Sunday...

What time you guys headed over...???

Supposed to be hotter than heck so the earlier the better as far as I am concerned...I'll see who else I can interest along the way. I'm betting scarson, treaton, loneeagle and maybe 1 or 2 more might be interested...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> We're good to go for a Stick and Wheel match up on Sunday...
> 
> What time you guys headed over...???
> 
> Supposed to be hotter than heck so the earlier the better as far as I am concerned...I'll see who else I can interest along the way. I'm betting scarson, treaton, loneeagle and maybe 1 or 2 more might be interested...


Count me in


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> We're good to go for a Stick and Wheel match up on Sunday...
> 
> What time you guys headed over...???
> 
> Supposed to be hotter than heck so the earlier the better as far as I am concerned...I'll see who else I can interest along the way. I'm betting scarson, treaton, loneeagle and maybe 1 or 2 more might be interested...


Good news! I'm all for early and as much as I'd like to partake in some Sarge house bbq, I'll need to get back home early as well.

What say ye all - 8:00 start?


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Good news! I'm all for early and as much as I'd like to partake in some Sarge house bbq, I'll need to get back home early as well.
> 
> What say ye all - 8:00 start?


My body moans at getting up so early on the weekend but due to heat I can manage:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> *My body moans* at getting up so early on the weekend but due to heat I can manage:wink:


:zip:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> :zip:


Leave it to you, you "dirty ol' man":wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Good news! I'm all for early and as much as I'd like to partake in some Sarge house bbq, I'll need to get back home early as well.
> 
> What say ye all - 8:00 start?


I'll be there sometime before that...see you all at 8ish...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> *My body moans *at getting up so early on the weekend but due to heat I can manage:wink:





pragmatic_lee said:


> :zip:





LoneEagle0607 said:


> *Leave it to you, you "dirty ol' man"*:wink:




```

```


==========

thanks to Prag for some quick text messaging ( by the way, that explains the text i got from Xhunter !!heheheheeeee )..

you carowhiners are a-ok !! Sarge is getting it together for the second leg

of my tour of the NC Archery mecca... nice goin' guys and gal.... :thumbs_up:thumbs_up

one of these times i'll have to hit piney flatts, mootel, dcwc, s&w.. and make it a Gran-Tour !!...( now there's an idea for an Iron Man Extravanganza:wink


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I've got a bunch of irons in the fire this week, so to speak, but I hope to get down to DCWC Saturday for half round at least, then I would love to come to S&W Sunday AM, but I think I've been pursuaded into going back to my chewie roots for Sunday. 

I would have been either at Yadkin or DCWC this evening, but it just didn't work out today. :sad:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> If your headed south after you leave on Sunday, *you could probably just drop them off at the house*.




```

```
_n-iiii-ce_!!.. :chortle::chortle:... i'll see what happens this weekend, really all i need is a saw, and i can fletch each night after work.. ( if i don't fumagate the motel that is.... ) i
'll be in touch...:thumbs_up

===================

Hey Jarlicker.... coming to see you -mannn... who luvs ya' babby ?? !! ... 

hahahahaaaa.... you have been way tooo quiet... that _usually_ means 

surveyors and trackhoes making modifications at DCWC.... 

=============

where's magoo-o-mac-attack ?? ... another quiet one as of late...bring the 

ice !! , i'll bring southpaaw,...heheheheeeee...:darkbeer::darkbeer: ...

and Prag, get hold of that "sponsor " will 'ya ?!! ....


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> _n-iiii-ce_!!.. :chortle::chortle:... i'll see what happens this weekend, really all i need is a saw, and i can fletch each night after work.. ( if i don't fumagate the motel that is.... ) i
> ...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just an update on Jarlicker. Those of you at the Sectionals know just how sick the man was. Well last Thu he called me around 4 PM and said he just couldn't make it to DCWC for our weekly shoot.  He did manage to come today, but still wasn't up to shooting. He walked the range and spotted for SilverDollar, StrapOn, and myself. He's hoping to back to normal by the weekend.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

> Hate I'm gonna miss you this weekend. I'm supposed to work the last shift at job#2 on Saturday. Not to mention I went to the Dr today. I felt like I was hit by a truck. *Rocky Mtn Spotless Fever is the diagnosis*. Yeh!!!!
> 
> I'll have to catch back up with you at the Hill.
> 
> ...


Dude


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

DCWC is starting to scare me. 

WAY too many tick sickness issues floating around that place. ukey:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

TANC said:


> DCWC is starting to scare me.
> 
> WAY too many tick sickness issues floating around that place. ukey:


Been out there at least once a week since mid-March and some weeks was there several times during the week. I've had 2 insect bites all summer. Of course when you stink like a pole cat, insects will leave you alone. :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dude


Yeah, not fun. At least he prescribed me 800mg Ibuprofen for the aches and fever. I'm feeling better now that I've taken some meds. I actually feel like I can move now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

TANC said:


> DCWC is starting to scare me.
> 
> WAY too many tick sickness issues floating around that place. ukey:


Don't worry. That's just how my luck rolls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> south-paaw said:
> 
> 
> > ```
> ...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

south-paaw said:


> Spoon13 said:
> 
> 
> > south-paaw said:
> ...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> south-paaw said:
> 
> 
> > Spoon13 said:
> ...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> south-paaw said:
> 
> 
> > ```
> ...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Wow Spoon, sorry to hear of your diagnosis:sad: Take care of yourself and do as the doctor orders. Glad you got it diagnosed early. Do you remember getting the tick bite?
> 
> DCWC is worrisome for those pesky critters. I spray myself good with OFF. Don't like the stuff but better than all these tick diseases going around


Oh yeah. Pulled one off Saturday night after I got out of the shower and then found another one Sunday morning. It just surprises me because neither of those ticks was really hunkered down. Both of them just popped of and started walking away. I've had some that were really almost embedded in me that never did anything.

Like I said, that's the way my luck rolls.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> Oh yeah. Pulled one off Saturday night after I got out of the shower and then found another one Sunday morning. It just surprises me because neither of those ticks was really hunkered down. Both of them just popped of and started walking away. I've had some that were really almost embedded in me that never did anything.
> 
> Like I said, that's the way my luck rolls.


Get yourself healthy there spoony...

I had some kind of tick thing last year that they never identified...pretty sure it came from DCWC too...

Luckily all them tick diseases seem to respond to the same antibiotics...I was better in about 2 days...

I still see a lot of the buggers at S+W, but they are usually the less disease ridden ones that the Deer ticks and the Lone star ones...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Get yourself healthy there spoony...
> 
> I had some kind of tick thing last year that they never identified...pretty sure it came from DCWC too...
> 
> ...


I did learn yesterday that NC has the highest occurrence rate of "Tick Fever" in the US by a rather high margin. I guess it's good to know were #1 in something.


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

My oldest son caught Rocky Mtn Spotted Fever a few years back and it made him the sickest I've ever seen him. Only lasted about three days but it was BAD. That's some nasty stuff!

BTW what time does everyone usually get to DCWC??


----------

